# Toshiba Cinema Series HD 57HDX82 HELP!!



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Toshiba Cinema Series HD 57HDX82 decided not to work. It turns on and has sound but the picture is scrambled however you can see the menu when you try to adjust things just fine. I pulled the front cover off and all of the bulbs are lit, when you turn any of the six adjustment knobs behind the panel you can see the color and contrast change but there is no visible picture at all just colors. Any ideas where to start looking for trouble? I have no experience at all working on TVs but have a good understanding of most electronics. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi SlammedSdyme01

Take extreme caution when working with t.V's, they contain high voltage circuits that can cause serious injury or death. The problem is coming from bad capacitors. Replace all 16v 10 microfarad capacitors.

CX261 
CX230 
CX270 
CZ52 
CX178 
CX221 
C514 
CX250 
CX670 
CX241 
CX541[/b]


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

DANGER - Please read this notice.


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help where can we buy them?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

While capacitors are a frequent failure item, what makes you think they're bad in a set this new? There could be many causes for the problems, not just faulty capacitors.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here is a link detailing the board: http://www.dshosu.com/how-to-fix-toshiba-rear-projection-hdtv-wavy-lines/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I didn't see a lot of success stories, but there seems to be some basis to believe this. I suppose this could be like the motherboards from a few years back that had defective capacitors, I actually had several of these. I also had variable results, one I repaired and it worked fine after that, the other was dead and stayed that way after the repair. 

The difference here was the caps were visibly leaking, so there was no doubt they were bad.


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

octaneman said:


> Here is a link detailing the board: http://www.dshosu.com/how-to-fix-toshiba-rear-projection-hdtv-wavy-lines/


Link wouldnt work for some reason. Are all the caps on one board inside the tv? I cant find a diagram anywhere so I have no clue what I'm looking at.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

His link worked for me fine, here it is again: http://www.dshosu.com/how-to-fix-toshiba-rear-projection-hdtv-wavy-lines/

Here's a sample of the page I get from that link:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

SlammedSdyme01 said:


> Link wouldnt work for some reason. Are all the caps on one board inside the tv? I cant find a diagram anywhere so I have no clue what I'm looking at.




Yes, there's a picture detailing their position on the PCB in the link posted.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not sure why the link doesn't work for him...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Got a better chance of winning the powerball lottery than to figure that one out..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Capacitors are still a major source of problems in a lot of electronic equipment .. sometimes they are visibly noticeable .. others it's a question of replace and see .. basically eliminate the possibility before looking for anything else when nothing is obviously wrong .. I frequently use an ESR meter to measure capacitors in conjunction with an LCR meter .. but the LCR meter can only go to 200uF.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Side note: I think I must have been extremely lucky - in all the years of being a Radio Ham since the '60s and more than a decade of running a commercial two way radio supply & service centre and 13 community repeater networks, I can only remember only one capacitor blowing its top (literally a mini Chernoble inside the case).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've seen a number of them. Of course, many of them were Tantalum caps that were installed backwards, they make nice firecrackers! :grin:

Remember, a few years back, there was a huge run of bad caps from a far east outfit that stole the formula and was trying to make cheap caps. They didn't have the entire process, so they only lasted a year or two before they would leak and die.


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tore it apart, anyone know where I can buy the caps?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What values and styles are you looking for. There are tons of places that sell caps.

DigiKey, Mouser Electronics, Allied Electonics, etc.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Radio Shack


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure Radio Shack has much in the way of such caps anymore, at least the ones around here don't.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't just buy any capacitors buy 105 degree C and if you can find LOW ESR even better. They'll last longer.

Place 85 degree C caps in your set and you'll be replacing them again soon!

Buy good capacitors from a reputable dealer.


----------

